# italy2009part two



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi again
Well things have certainly been moving along with our first sojorn in Bel Italia! After a couple of days at Passignano on Lago Tresimeno where we got the scooters out to explore the lakeside we then moved onto our most southerly destination on the Amalfi coast. We arrived at our campsite at the extreme end of the Sorrento peninsular. This was hair-raising to say the least. How caravaners get their units through the narrow winding lanes down near vertical drops is beyond belief but it was spectacular if somewhat nail biting. The campsite at Marina del Cantonne was small with its own beach but the pitches were small and it has. The water was gin clear and warm. The first night we had a firework display for a wedding celebration which, in turn set off a forest fire right across the mountainside. This was put out eventually at about 4 0clock in the morning. The next night the brilliantly sunny day ended in huge violent thunderstorms and poor old George ( the spaniel) quivered all night. The next night we discovered hordes of ants had taken refuge in the gas lockers of each van and were crawling all over the inside of the vans :roll: Bob is still finding loads of them in his engine bay. We used the scooter and my little Honda C90 to explore the whole of the Amalfi coast as well visits to Sorrento. Bobs Honda 125 was much better equipped for the almost Alpine terrain and unless going downhill the C90 very rarely got out of second gear. Anyway, it was all very spectacular we visited Capri and then it was off to Pompie. If you go, stay the night at Camping Zues, which is next door. 17 euros a night was good when you consider that parking for 4 hours was 12 euros. Entry was free for me, being over 65 but Linda had to pay 11 euros. We found the whole thing absolutely fascinating and the hieght of the trip. Well, that was until we went to Pisa. You either like Pisa or you don't. We found it all spectacular. Visit the town ( on foot) as well as the obligatory tower. Again, we parked out of town at Europa Camping for three days at Viareggio and having the motorbikes made visiting the town and Lucca easy( you should visit the medieval town which is quite impressive even if the parking was a bit steep). We are now on the Cinque Terra at Deiva Marina at Camping Aranella. It's not in the Acsi book but it takes ACSI cards. It is a nice sight much furtherdown the hill than the other ACSI sights and nearer the town and the beach.

Anyone coming to italy at this time of year should expect rain, thunderstorms, lightening as norm. We have experienced quite a bit, however, it has not spoiled our enjoyment. We are going to have to plan the visit to the cinque Terra towns carefully and the weather is likely to be a bit 'iffy' for a couple of days so we will be playing it by ear as bob and Sue have to get the ferry next friday in order get to the Lincoln Show. Hymer ineternational Club beware Bob is carrying an engine bay full of ants so don't pitch too close they should be looking for pastures new by then. We are not due back until the following wekend so I will let you know how things transpire

Keep em waxed............. Ned


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Marina del Cantone*

 Buon giorno, sorry I missed you at Marina del Cantone. I was up north visitng the Mondo Natura show at Rimini; and just got back. My garden is only about a 10 min. scooter ride from Cantone.
"If I knew you were coming I would have baked a cake... " Anyway, on the Monday night that you had the thunderstorms was the first rain for neary 3 months, so at least it did my garden some good!
Glad you are enjoying Italy and not being put off by all the stupid horror stories.
saluti,
eddied


----------

